# Beretta APX .40 S&W Full Size



## salisbury74 (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought my first Beretta a PX4 Storm .40 S&W full size 4 years ago have been very happy with it. I am looking at the Beretta APX 40 full size, does anyone own this Beretta ? who do you like it? Thanks


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

All Beretta's are good to me, but I have been told the APX can wear on a Kydex holster a little more. The Gun is fine the holster takes a little more wear, I don't think it would wear one out, but the holster would look scuffed. I don't have one so I don't know that from personal experience.
I would like to have what you already have PX4 Storm 40


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

All Beretta pistols are great! I damn sure agree, but I cannot help you with their polymer offerings, other than the Pico. All the other Beretta pistols I own, are all steel/aluminum. I have been looking hard at the Nano and the APX Compact, but have not jumped on buying one yet.


----------

